# First time asking for photo help



## jskeen (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok folks;

Finally getting to the point where I think it would benefit me to ask for some help with photo's here.  I finished my homemade light box, read the directions on my camera and figured out how to get into macro and supermacro modes and tried a few pics.  They look better than my usual "shoot it on my desk on a piece of paper" efforts, but how can I fine tune them.  Keep in mind, I'm an engineer, not a photographer, so use small words and short sentences. 

These were done with my trusty old konika/minolta Z2 in macro and supermacro mode with auto setup.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you using the flash?  The highlights on the left side are burning out.  It might help to move the light a bit further away on that side, or change the angle of the light.  That's really the only problem I see.  The second photo wasn't exposed the same as the first, which is better.
Most of the photos in my album were taken with a Konica Minolta Z5 which only has a few more megapixels than yours.  It's a capable camera.  Mine did have one irritating fault, which may have just been the one I have.  I could get the exposure absolutely correct and 2-3 pens would be fine and then it would suddenly start over-exposing by a lot.  Hopefully yours doesn't do that.


----------



## gketell (Apr 24, 2008)

It looks like you have a bit of a yellow cast to me.  Did you use a grey card to set your white balance?  If you use daylight CFLs and set your camera on "bright sun" it shouldn't have that cast anymore.  If it still does there is a chance the white sheets aren't truly white.  The grey-card method will correct for that.

GK


----------



## MobilMan (Apr 27, 2008)

jeskeen.  Darn nice looking pen.  The reason for this part of the forum is like it says 'pen photography'.  But I enjoy this section to look at the pens.  I seem to see more ideas/fine workmanship here than anywhere else. Maybe someday I'll learn how to use one & use it right.  But like a sign I saw once,' If I live long enough to do what I have to do--I'll never die'.  Still a great ben you have there.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MobilMan_
> 
> I seem to see more ideas/fine workmanship here than anywhere else.



You obviously haven't looked very closely at SOYP.  Nobody introduces new ideas in the photography forum.


----------



## MobilMan (May 2, 2008)

Meant to have said "IAP forums"..cause I check out the SOYP forum a few times daily.  Felt like warmed over cra- the other day & didn't type what I was thinking.


----------

